# New Here



## JohnRLeslie (25 Mar 2014)

Hi, I'm new here.  I just sent in my application and was wondering if I could get a bit of information.  I want to know how much you make during basic training.  I am married without children.  Sorry if I am posting this in the wrong spot, as I said I'm new here.  Thanks for the information in advance.


----------



## Teager (25 Mar 2014)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-pay/reg-force-ncm-class-c-rates.page?

This has been asked numerous times please search.


----------



## Hattie56 (25 Mar 2014)

JohnRLeslie said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm new here.  I just sent in my application and was wondering if I could get a bit of information.  I want to know how much you make during basic training.  I am married without children.  Sorry if I am posting this in the wrong spot, as I said I'm new here.  Thanks for the information in advance.



2806$ before taxes and deductions. You'll get a 300$ advance to buy stuff you need at the Canex.First months pay you will recieve 600 on the 15th and 30th. After that you will receive 700-800 per pay, depending on where you live you will pay taxes where you live and not Quebec taxes.


----------

